# Morel Mushrooms



## hg smokehaus (May 10, 2013)

I like to find and eat the elusive Morel Mushroom. Myself and family has hunted these for years, I was just wondering if anyone had any outstanding family recipes for the little babies?? Not that the flour and butter isn't good but I would like to try something else,  we have cooked them many different ways even in eggs for breakfast, but Hey who knows somebody is always doing something different.













2013-05-06 19.28.52.jpg



__ hg smokehaus
__ May 10, 2013






Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jackal12 (May 13, 2013)

I still have yet to ever eat one, i just cant bring myself to pay $25/lb and i suck at finding them. I hear you cant even grow them


----------



## link (Jun 14, 2013)

I just had a friend send me 8oz of Morels! I love the taste of these so much I do not like to do much to them. I just saute them with butter (real butter) and salt and pepper.Put on a nice steak and you are good to go.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 14, 2013)

We simply dredge in flour then sauté in unsalted butter until browned, add salt and pepper to taste. 

Tom


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 16, 2013)

Saute with shallots, deglaze with brandy.  Add veal stock and heavy cream.  Great with veal or beef!


----------

